# Favourite colour/markings of the Chi?



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

Another thread inspired me to start this thread. I'm wondering what colour and markings (if any) you prefer on the Chi breed?

My favourite colours are; fawn, then a close second (if not equal) cream with fawn markings.

I was lucky to find the perfect dog in my baby girl Fern and for her to be my favourite colour too 

I love all the colours and markings actually but obviously I have my favourites (don't we all)  The ones I'm not as keen on are the merle's. I don't know why but they're just not for me, even though they're still very cute I wouldn't choose one myself.

Also, do any of you guys know if Chi's come with blue eyes? I haven't seen any myself yet but I'm sure someone on this forum (could of been another forum or site) said that their Chi had blue eyes  
If some Chi's do have blue eyes, what colour coat does that Chi normally have? I mean, can a black coat Chi have blue eyes or is it normally the lighter colour coats that have the blue eyes?

Thanks x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am very fond of Fawns, my first two are red fawns. My second baby (Chase) was white with cream markings, then Gia is chocolate spotted on white, and Baby Jade is Blue & White. Those would all be my choices in color, but there are so many others I'd like to have too. :lol: 

Chance had blue eyes for a long time, then they turned green. There is a member here (Jessie) that has a baby (Chloe) that has the most mesmerizing blue eyes you'll ever see.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just love the merle chihuahuas markings i think they are stunning i also like blues and choc


----------



## Fern's Mummy (May 26, 2009)

TLI said:


> I am very fond of Fawns, my first two are red fawns. My second baby (Chase) was white with cream markings, then Gia is chocolate spotted on white, and Baby Jade is Blue & White. Those would all be my choices in color, but there are so many others I'd like to have too. :lol:
> 
> Chance had blue eyes for a long time, then they turned green. There is a member here (Jessie) that has a baby (Chloe) that has the most mesmerizing blue eyes you'll ever see.


I love Gia, she is just adorable and such a little doll  Her colour and markings are gorgeous!

I will have to search for Jessie and Chloe to see if there are any pics. I would love to see those eyes :love5:


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

My favorite colors are blue and chocolate and I love both of those with tan points. I really like merle markings as well and I like those markings with tan points too. I guess maybe I really like tan points on a darker colored dog. LOL


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> My favorite colors are blue and chocolate and I love both of those with tan points. I really like merle markings as well and I like those markings with tan points too. I guess maybe I really like tan points on a darker colored dog. LOL


lol sounds like a description of my wee guy romeo x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> lol sounds like a description of my wee guy romeo x


HAHA! I was thinking of him when I wrote it. I love your little Romeo! I think he is perfect. My Neeci was solid blue when she was born but I knew that her mamma had tan points so I was hoping she would get them too. By the time she was two weeks old she had them. I want my next chi to be a chocolate merle. (You could just send me Romeo and save me the search, LOL )


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i love neeci romeos sister was solid blue when born but noticed when i went to collect him she had tan points coming through 
shame we are so far apart could you imagine if they had babies lol they would be stunning

heres a pic of romeo with his little sister


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

so hard to choose i love creams, fawns, reds and wolf sable - i love all colours tho its never a deciding factor for me

mandy thats a super cute pic of Romeo and his sister


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I love chocolate, white and tri-colors.


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> i love neeci romeos sister was solid blue when born but noticed when i went to collect him she had tan points coming through
> shame we are so far apart could you imagine if they had babies lol they would be stunning
> 
> ]


The picture of Romeo and his sister is adorable! 

Neeci is claiming Romeo as her long distance boyfriend. It is too bad they are so far apart.  They would have beautiful babies.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a soft spot for red sables after having my beautiful Honey.

I also love red and white colouring. But I know it's health and temperament which matter 

The only colour I actively don't find attractive is the Merle, but then I don't like it in the Sheltie.
I do like black and tan....oooh, couldn't you just go on and on, there is too much choice 

x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

roughhouse said:


> The picture of Romeo and his sister is adorable!
> 
> Neeci is claiming Romeo as her long distance boyfriend. It is too bad they are so far apart.  They would have beautiful babies.


lol thats it official the romance has started beetween romeo an neeci they are officially an item he he he lol
xxx
romeo sends big kisses to neeci:love1:


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

Well I own a
Black Tri well he more Black with Tan points. LC-Kirby
A Blue and White with Tan Points LC fringe coat-Chewy
Blue Merle with Tan points a double SC-Zero
A dark cream SC-Honda
Chocolate and White SC-Kisses


But my fav colors in chis are what I own and Wolf Sable, Pure White LC,Brindle, a Coffee Merle and Red Merle.

But if your looking for a color that has blue eyes that would be the merle color. My Zero has blue eyes as you can see here.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

My favorite is fawn/white, the color of my Roxy, I did not want want to get one just like her so I got Zoey and I love the all white. I also like black/tan and blue/grey and cream and black and and and and.......... I could go on and on.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

My favorite chi color is white. I love white chis. A close second would be fawn...at least that's what I think it's called. Basically baby Lily's color.

Chis can come with light colored eyes, but it's usually the lighter colored dogs that have them (not a fast rule, but I think the AKC only allows light eyes in light furred dogs so that's where most of them will be). My Boo has blue/green eyes. They tend to lean in one direction or the other (colorwise) depending on a variety of factors. You can see his pic on the last page of the comparision thread to check out his eyes.

I'm not really fond of the lighter eyes but only because they always leave really bad red-eye when taking pics. Boo constantly looks like he has devil eyes in all of our pictures. Poppet's eyes were so dark as to be black and never had red eye...not even when using flash. They also seem to take up his entire eyeball. You couldn't see the white of his eyes unless he went to sleep and they rolled up a bit. You also couldn't see the iris/cornea/that little round thing in the middle because his eyes were so dark...just like a baby seals. I loved staring into them. My new girls have dark brown eyes and cover up a lot of their eyeball, but you can clearly see their iris. They also get red-eye.


----------



## 3l3ctric (Apr 5, 2009)

Tricolour markings are my absolute favourite. Preferably more solid coloured though, like my Ollie (not white with just a bit of colour/tan). I obviously have a soft spot for black tris, but chocolate would be second and blue third.

Other than tris, I specifically like brown-eyed, blue merles with tan. I've also seen some stunning, deeply coloured, solid black Chihuahuas- they're gorgeous. 

I have to admit that the fawns and reds don't do much for me (comparatively, that isn't to say that I don't like them in general).


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, obviously I love Adam's colouring, sable with black mask, but if I had to choose...
a SH black and tan chi girl, oh and
a LH silver dapple mini daschund boy too.
Not that Ive thought alot about it!!


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

*Chloe* said:


> so hard to choose i love creams, fawns, reds and wolf sable - i love all colours tho its never a deciding factor for me
> 
> mandy thats a super cute pic of Romeo and his sister


What color is Bentley? He is beautiful!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

barefoot said:


> What color is Bentley? He is beautiful!


thanks, hes Red sable with a black mask


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My fave has to be the reverse brindle although the tan with irish markings are a very very very close 2nd.  I love the white chis too.

Well how 'bout that! That describes my babies!


----------



## Lilo (Jul 26, 2009)

my little Lilo is a beautiful blue chi with pretty blue eyes and tan points.....he looks so much like a male version of Neeci. I had never seen a Chi that looks like this until my boyfriend showed me a photo of a little blue Chi he had saw in a pet shop a few years back. Low and behold a few days later I stumbled onto a breeder who was selling an exquisite blue boy whom we just bought today and absolutely adore. That being said I think this silvery blue color with tan points is my absolute favorite color.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Blue chis can have blue eyes. Many years ago, I encountered a breeder in a forum who had absolutely gorgeous blue chi puppies, some with blue eyes. I always wished I could have adopted one (unfortunately her waiting list was VERY long and it never happened).

I love the colors of mine (black and black&white) but would love a blue one with blue eyes and/or and all pure white one. :love1:

(I always thought having one black, one white and one black&white would look pretty cool! )


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

My favorites are what I have! Blues, fawns, and creams....but I think all colors that Chihuahua's come in are beautiful. Yep, even the Merle's!! I have seen some of the most beautiful Merle's on this forum!!! Oh, and I love chi's with black masks.


----------



## Lilo (Jul 26, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> My favorites are what I have! Blues, fawns, and creams....but I think all colors that Chihuahua's come in are beautiful. Yep, even the Merle's!! I have seen some of the most beautiful Merle's on this forum!!! Oh, and I love chi's with black masks.


I couldn't agree more.....btw it's funny Lila looks like a grown up version of Lilo and there names are Lila and Lilo...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My favorite Chi color....

Black, White, Blue, Brown, Red, black mask, no mask, merles, with white or without, with tan points or without.... Shoot.... I can't decide. I'll just take them all.

LOL! 

Brodysmom


----------



## huskercats (Jul 13, 2009)

my fav has to be blue, but i have a sable marked with blue, a sable marked with black and cream with white markings


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Lilo said:


> I couldn't agree more.....btw it's funny Lila looks like a grown up version of Lilo and there names are Lila and Lilo...


Aww! I just have to see pics of Lilo!!!



Brodysmom said:


> My favorite Chi color....
> 
> Black, White, Blue, Brown, Red, black mask, no mask, merles, with white or without, with tan points or without.... Shoot.... I can't decide. I'll just take them all.
> 
> ...


I know Tracy aren't they all so beautiful, but oh what a fun decision to have to make!!!!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I would really like a black and tan or mostly to all black, they just really catch my eye. I didn't think I would like the whites BUT there are a couple of little white girls on here (Zoey and can't think of the other ones name) that are soooo pretty, that I'm really likeing that color too. Since my very first chi when I was only 9 or10 years old, I have had fawn, cream, chocolate and bllue and tan. The 2 I have now are cream and chocolate. I favor the chocolate color but the cream is the queen of the house.lol


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I like all the colours - but I think my favourite has to be the shorthaired little tan and blacks - they look like mini rottweilers - (whose looks I love!)


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

"I could no sooner choose a favorite star in the heavens"  I like fawn, or white, chocolate, or white with spots, any colour spots. Mmmm, blue, merle. I like stripes too. I love the stripe Yoshi has on her head. If I could just pop a chi into existence with any colour I wanted ... maybe a really red colour, that shines like a sunset ^_^ I only ever saw one like that, he used to live by me. But if I were buying a chi, I don't care what colour he or she is so much as they have a sweet face.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm a sucker for blues! Blue tricolor or blue and white, are my favs! I also love and hope to finally get a LC black tricolor one day, and also maybe a chocolate and white.


----------



## PixiePink (Jul 2, 2009)

Krista said:


> ... maybe a really red colour, that shines like a sunset ^_^ I only ever saw one like that, he used to live by me.


I was trying to think of what you mean by a red colour...my sister-in-law has a red one, is this kinda what you mean??

This is *Aaliyah*:


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

PixiePink said:


> I was trying to think of what you mean by a red colour...my sister-in-law has a red one, is this kinda what you mean??
> 
> This is *Aaliyah*:


omg yes, what a cute chi I'm in love ^_^


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*what age-blue eyes,red n blue merle*

:hello1:i have a 4 1/2wk old female chi.she was born a blue merle but over the last 4 wks shes started turning red.her mom is a blue merle w/red highlites.there were 5 merles n 4 of them started as blue but now theyre turning red.she still has blue eyes as does 1 of her sis'-the others have dark eyes.whats the latest that a pups eyes can turn?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i enjoy the red fawn with the black mask just like my buster if im luckey to ever talk my husband into another chih i think id like a black with some white


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow too many choices. I love Chocolates (Tricolours especially), which is why my studs are usually these! lol. But i love Blues (Tri's included). 

Although colour is never usually important! Reds, Fawns i prefer with chocolate noses. I love merles too

I like parti-colours but am not fans of less to standard ones as to me they resemble more terrier. And i would absolutely looove a pure white long hair. every ones different!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

My favorite is my little Lavender. I think she's cream with white markings ... whatever her official color is, she's gorgeous! I call her a "beautiful blond." I had a blue Chi that had blue eyes. I thought they might turn brown, but they never did, even as an adult.

Jeanette


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I love Fawn, but love them all. whites are nice..


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

I like blues, blue and whites, chocolate and whites, blue fawns, blue fawn and whites, fawns with really dark masks, and whites the best. =)


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

My favorites are SOW's right now. Any color on white. I like any color really. 

For your question about the blue eyes. If your chi has a partial blue eye, one blue eye, or both blue eyes, your chi is a merle.


----------

